# Slash covers... uhhh... Slash?



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

whaddya think?

http://idolator.com/5295582/fergies-axl-rose-obsession-leads-her-to-cover-paradise-city


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

sounds awesome...:smile:


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

She has an awesome set of pipes. Not a big fan of hers, just the genre of music she sings, but she can wail out rock tunes. Easy on the eyes too, but after all, she is fegielicious!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> She has an awesome set of pipes. Not a big fan of hers, just the genre of music she sings, but she can wail out rock tunes. Easy on the eyes too, but after all, she is fegielicious!


She sings amazingly well when it isnt for money (the pop stuff that sells her records). I wonder if she's more of a rocker at heart than what her label has her doing.
As for looks, I cant figure her out...she sometimes looks really hot, at other times like a crack hooker that hasnt slept in a week.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I think that's just bloody fantastic


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Not a big fan of her usual stuff either, but it's always been obvious to me that she has a great voice. Did you watch the other video at the link, the one where she sings Barracuda? It's not easy to pull that song.

PS. I remember when the girl next door would try to make my brother and I listen to watch and listen to Kids Incorporated when we were kids. She already had a good voice back then (I'm sure there are some videos of that on youtube).


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> Not a big fan of her usual stuff either, but it's always been obvious to me that she has a great voice. Did you watch the other video at the link, the one where she sings Barracuda? It's not easy to pull that song.


yes i saw that, and i raise you a 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqQkECIn738&feature=related

.Gods.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

just so theres some listenable music in this thread-

[youtube=Option]fyfyhKga-6Y[/youtube]


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

TDeneka said:


> yes i saw that, and i raise you a
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqQkECIn738&feature=related
> 
> .Gods.


Yup! She kicks on it too. She has the right last name too. I wonder if there is a relationship there?


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

fraser said:


> just so theres some listenable music in this thread-
> 
> [youtube=Option]fyfyhKga-6Y[/youtube]


Where? 9kkhhd


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

TDeneka said:


> yes i saw that, and i raise you a
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqQkECIn738&feature=related
> 
> .Gods.


God damn..now that's what i call PIPES...dumb question..but is that Ann's daughter?..

and you GOT to love Cantrells's tone in that tune..


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Love that song! I was trying to get my previous band to play it for the longest time, but it never happened. 



fraser said:


> just so theres some listenable music in this thread-
> 
> [youtube=Option]fyfyhKga-6Y[/youtube]


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

TDeneka said:


> yes i saw that, and i raise you a
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqQkECIn738&feature=related
> 
> .Gods.


kksjur that was freakin' awesome.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Yup! She kicks on it too. She has the right last name too. I wonder if there is a relationship there?





al3d said:


> God damn..now that's what i call PIPES...dumb question..but is that Ann's daughter?..
> 
> and you GOT to love Cantrells's tone in that tune..


nah no relation between them. 
No such thing as dumb questions, just dumb answers 

And yeah, Jerry's Tone is amazing. probably my favorite guitar player.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

TDeneka said:


> yes i saw that, and i raise you a
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqQkECIn738&feature=related
> 
> .Gods.


Awesome. Gave me goosebumps (only great performances do).

She's got such a great voice, I had to check out some of her own stuff... I'm disappointed. I'm really not into pop country.


----------

